# poudriere & git



## Alain De Vos (May 8, 2021)

Poudriere still works with old subversion which is no longer used.
But it does not work with the never git which is used ?
So we need to go manual ?


----------



## Lamia (May 9, 2021)

It works with git....The method you chose determines if git, svn or any other should be used.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 9, 2021)

I don't think you can poudriere make checkout the kernel sources of git releng/13.0


----------



## Jose (May 9, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I don't think you can poudriere make checkout the kernel sources of git releng/13.0


Poudriere is used to build packages, why would it need the kernel sources? Also, Poudriere definitely works with Git, but unfortunately uses the old Github URLs by default. Unfortunately, the way to make it use a custom URL is not documented. This was all hashed out in the freebsd-ports mailing list, and echoed on these forums.








						Ports transitioned to git.
					

I'm not sure what the problem is here. The transition is complete. Pushing changes to mirrors on Github, Gitlab etc is entirely irrelevant for using the official repo. net/gitup will work just fine with it.




					forums.FreeBSD.org
				











						Ports transitioned to git.
					

IOW, ignore it if you know you handle your local repository correctly  I only have a handful of additional patch files (read: untracked files) in my ports tree, that git is not aware of. For the time being I'd like to keep it that way and I guess that shouldn't be a problem then?




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## BjarneB (May 9, 2021)

This is how I moved from svn to git with poudriere:
`pkg install  git-lite
      poudriere  ports -d -p  HEAD
      poudriere ports -c -p HEAD -U https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git  -B main -m git+https`
Done.
Poudrier woking with git.


----------

